# Welches Bellyboot ist das richtige?



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Dezember 2018)

Nachdem ich ein Jahr nun mit dem Belly geangelt habe, wurden mir 2 Dinge klar. Angeln vom Bellyboot macht mir unheimlich Spaß, aber ein neues muss her, denn das vorhandene ist nach Angaben der Verkäufer zwar hinreichend, aber in der Praxis mit mir überfordert.

Also habe ich nun die Weihnachtsfeiertage genutzt, und mich mit anderen Bellyboatfahrern ausgetauscht, alle möglichen Quellen angezapft um Daten zu den verschiedenen Typen zu vergleichen.

Aber weder die Hersteller, noch die Anbieter, scheinen da viel Interesse zu haben, Transparenz in die Sache zu bringen.

Da haben kürzere Boote mit gleichem Schlauchdurchmesser auf einmal einen stärkeren Auftrieb und damit eine höhere Tragkraft und andere Boote, mit großen Außenmaßen, wie das Bellycat haben angeblich sehr kleine Sitzflächen....

Auch die Angaben über das Gewicht des Bellys sind selten plausibel, dabei spielen sie, wie auch die Abmessungen eine große Rolle für die Auswahl.

Diese Informationen sind sowohl für den Transport ans Wasser, aber auch für die Wegstrecke vom Auto bis ans Ufer von Bedeutung. So wiegen die Schwergewichte bis 20 Kilo netto und das schränkt den Aktionsradius merklich ein. Weite Fußmärsche oder unwegsame Pfade, steile Treppen scheiden dann eventuell aus, die mit einem leichten Belly gut zu meistern wären.

Was haltet ihr davon eine Datenbank zusammen zu tragen, um die Entscheidung für oder gegen ein bestimmtes Belly leichter zu treffen.

Ich bin gespannt ob es hier eine Resonanz findet.


----------



## trawar (27. Dezember 2018)

Das ist mit einer der Gründe warum ich auch noch keinen belly habe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Dezember 2018)

Ich hoffe ja, das wir hier noch ein paar Infos sammeln und dann könnte man eine Datenbank erstellen.

Ich werde die Tage mal das Berkley vermessen und es kommt in den nächsten Tagen dann das dicke gelbe Monster an, das ich mir nun bestellt habe.
Das Grauvell FSDV 200. Schon eher ein Schlauchboot ohne Spiegel, aber ich hoffe schön stabil mit reichlich Platz und schön kippsicher.

An welchen Gewässern magst du denn das Belly nutzen?


----------



## Bastardmakrele (30. Dezember 2018)

Gruß Testudo!

Klasse Idee, will mir auch eins kaufen aber tue mich mit der Informationsbeschaffung schwer. Daher Danke schon mal.


----------



## dreampike (30. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin seit über 25 Jahren begeisterter BB-Fahrer und habe immer noch am allerliebsten mein uraltes Creek-Company U-Boat im Gebrauch.
Vorteile: Extrem leicht (3kg), daher locker im Flugzeug im Handgepäck und auf weiteren Anmärschen zu den Gewässern zu transportieren, verhältnismäßig wenig windanfällig (bei Windstärken > 4 merkt man den Unterschied zwischen einem BB mit hoher Sitzposition enorm), durch den tiefen Schwerpunkt kippsicher wie eine Boje, leicht mit den Füßen/ Flossen zu navigieren und vor allem: saubequem! Ich habe moderne BBs probiert, in keinem sitzt man so gemütlich drin wie im U-Boat, ich bin sogar schon darin eingepennt... In modernen BBs z.B. hängen die Arme in der Luft, bei meinem U-Boat liegen sie auf den Taschen auf und ich habe das Gefühl, alles gut im Griff zu zaben.
Nachteile: Größter Nachteil, ganz klar, man sitzt mit dem Hintern im Wasser. Das läßt sich nur bei kalten Wassertemperaturen nur durch dicke Neoprenwathose und gut isolierende Unterwäsche ausgleichen. Es hat keine Ruder und ist sicher kein Sprinter, man kommt nur relativ langsam voran. Aber dafür ist es ein Longrunner, ich kann damit den ganzen Tag fahren ohne Ermüdung, mein Rekord war eine 7 km Strecke an einem Tag.
Fazit: Wer in der Ostsee oder auf sehr große Gewässer weit hinaus (> 1km vom Ufer weg) will oder es relativ eilig hat von Stelle zu Stelle zu kommen, der ist mit einem modernen BB mit Rudern besser dran. Wer es gerne gemütlich hat und die Transportvorteile auf Reisen nutzen will, der sollte sich ein U-Boat zulegen. Von der Sicherheit her kann ich keine Unterschiede erkennen, ich hatte in den 25 Jahren noch nie ein Problem mit der relativ dünnen Hülle des U-Boates, also kein Loch oder ähnliches durch Einwirkung von außen. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich vom BB aus zu 95% mit der Fliege auf Hecht fische, wer mit schwerem Spinngerät auf Waller fischt, fühlt sich vermutlich in einem der dicken Panzerkreuzer wohler...
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## someuniqname (30. Dezember 2018)

hallo, 

ich bin mit einem mac adventure unterwegs (https://obooto.de/bellyboote/mac-fishing/mac-adventure.php). Ist schon ein kleiner Kreuzer aber ich sitze im trockenen (auch nach Weihnachten) und nicht in einem kleinen "Schwimmring". Zum Wasser (und bis ins Wasser) komme ich einfach mit dem beladenen BB mit den Rädern. Damit sind An- und Abmarsch kein Problem. Grosse Taschen, etc. Nachteil: braucht natürlich etwas mehr Platz zum aufräumen/Transport als ein kleines Stoff BB...

/mfg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. Dezember 2018)

Das Belly kannte ich noch gar nicht, es macht aber einen soliden Eindruck. Praktisch, das gleich  eine Transporthilfe mitgeliefert wird.


----------



## Thomas. (30. Dezember 2018)

someuniqname schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich bin mit einem mac adventure unterwegs (https://obooto.de/bellyboote/mac-fishing/mac-adventure.php). Ist schon ein kleiner Kreuzer aber ich sitze im trockenen (auch nach Weihnachten) und nicht in einem kleinen "Schwimmring". Zum Wasser (und bis ins Wasser) komme ich einfach mit dem beladenen BB mit den Rädern. Damit sind An- und Abmarsch kein Problem. Grosse Taschen, etc. Nachteil: braucht natürlich etwas mehr Platz zum aufräumen/Transport als ein kleines Stoff BB...
> 
> /mfg



kleiner Kreuzer ist gut, ich würde sagen unter den BB ist es schon ein Schlachtschiff 
ich habe zwar kein BB aber dieses Teil (2m)http://www.compass24.de/ausruestung/boote/schlauchboote/28809/compass-schlauchboot?c=11517
bis auf 11kg weniger Gewicht  würden mich noch mehr Vorteile interessieren die ein so großes BB gegen über eines kleinen Schlauchboot(30cm mehr) hat.

PS. und Preislich ist das BB wahrscheinlich bedeuten teurer gewesen


----------



## allegoric (30. Dezember 2018)

Ich hatte vorher ein Angeldomäne BB, eines der ersten. Da war es so, dass man mit dem Hinternim Wasser sitzt. Das war schon ganz gut tragfähig. Mein Angelkumpel, der zu der Zeit ca. 100kg wog, konnte damit fahren. Ich habe dieses Belly irgendwann verkauft, weil mir das Ganze zu unsicher war mit 2 Luftkammern. Mittlerweile besitze ich ein Guideline Drifter, nutze es im Vergleich aber recht wenig, weil ich auch ein großes Boot habe. Man sitzt aber angenehmer drauf, ich würde auch sagen, dass das Drifter mehr trägt, würde mich aber nicht versteifen wollen. Angenehm sind die Sitzposition außerhalb des Wasser, die vielen Taschen und der Aufbau gefällt mir, weil es auf mich einen wertigen Eindruck macht. 

Dann gab es damals noch ein Belly namens Fat Cat oder so ähnlich. Das hätte riesen große Schläuche und eine große Tragkraft. Vielleicht kannst du das in deine Kalkulation mit einbeziehen.

Ein weiteres Belly, was ich an dieser Stelle erwähnen möchte, ist das Belly von Zeck, welches ich auf der Magdeburger Angelmesse angeschaut habe. Das ist aus meiner Sicht ein umgebautes Schlauchboot mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen. Der größte Vorteil ist wohl die Stabilität und die Tragfähigkeit, die mit Sicherheit höher sind als von jedem anderen Belly, da das auch kein gewöhnliches Belly ist sondern eher ein umgebautes Schlauchboot. Das Teil ist aber entsprechend hundeschwer und aus meiner Sicht als Belly nicht tauglich. Ich würde es mir nicht kaufen, außer es müssen wirklich Welse sein, auf die man im Belly angelt. Mir wäre das viel zu unflexibel, wenn ich unterwegs bin und eben flexibel sein will, was der größte Vorteil eines Bellies neben der Nähe am Wasser sein sollte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. Dezember 2018)

Mein geordertes Belly soll auch 2m lang sein. Ich kann während des angelns meine Position mit den Flossen korrigieren, sitze dabei mit einem niedrigem Schwerpunkt auf Höhe der Wasseroberfläche. Ich stellte mir angenehmer vor, als auf der Bank zu sitzen, ansonsten ist das wohl eine Geschmacksfrage.

Ein unbestrittener Vorteil  ist das Bellyboote zuweilen zulässig sind, wo Boote nicht gestattet sind.


----------



## someuniqname (30. Dezember 2018)

Im Vergleich 'BB vs kleines Schlauchboot' gefiel mir am BB die Sitzposition (stabil, knapp Über dem Wasser, bequem  mit lehne), das packmass, die moeglichkeit zu manövrieren ohne Hände oder motor (und gleichzeitig zu angeln), der Punkt dass ein BB manchmal geht und ein Boot nicht. Nachteile: beine/hintern im Wasser koennen kalt werden, langsam, begrenzte sitzmoeglichkeiten/zugriffsmoeglichkeiten (mal einfach pipi ist da nicht), zusaetzliche Ausrüstung benötigt (watschuhe/hose) . Ansonsten, wie immer Geschmacksache und angedachter Einsatzzweck


----------



## Dirtjumper (1. Januar 2019)

Hallo
Ich würde mir auch gerne ein Belly zulegen.
Mir stellt sich allerdings die Frage wo man es überall benutzen darf. Dazu findet man so gut wie keine Infos. Besteht eine Anmeldepflicht für Bellys mit e-Motor? Und wie sieht es auf den kleineren Flüssen aus. Bei uns am letzten 
Main Abschnitt ist das angeln vom Boot erlaubt aber ob das jetzt die kleinen mit einschließt ist mir unklar. Oder ist es generell so dass man sie benutzen darf sobald das angeln vom Boot erlaubt ist.


----------



## allegoric (1. Januar 2019)

Du kannst vergessen, mit dem Belly im Strom zu angeln. Egal wie niedrig die Stromgeschwindigkeit ist, du wirst es nicht schaffen, dagegen anzupaddeln. Dann lieber ein kleines Schlauchboot mit nem Benziner dran (min 8PS). Da haste für nen Fluss immer mehr davon!

Für meine Begriffe ist ein Bellyboot etwas ganz spezielles. Ich würde es selbst nur in kleinen Stillgewässern oder -gewässerabschnitten nutzen, wo wenig Wasserfläche / Windangriffsfläche ist. Man rudert sich sonst dumm und dämlich. Wenn man dann so ein Gewässer hat, was vielleicht sogar anderweitig schwer zugänglich ist, dann toppt die Bellybootangelei alles andere. Sollte eines der Faktoren auf das Wunschgewässer nicht zutreffen, würde ich auf eine andere Angelart ausweichen oder ein anderes Gefährt nutzen.


----------



## trawar (1. Januar 2019)

Immoment tendiere ich zum Guideline Drifter mit 140Kg Tragkraft, gibt es gerade für 279€ mit Pumpe, Flossen und Klappanker.
Was für mich ganz wichtig ist, ist die Tatsache dass das Guideline insgesamt 6 Luftkammern hat.

Das Berkley TEC ripple XCD aus PVS scheint auch nicht schlecht zu sein, kostet 294€ mit einer Fußpumpe und einer Tragkraft von 150Kg+160Kg, Flossen müsste man sich noch dazu kaufen.
Ich finde aber keinerlei Infos zu Anzahl der Luftkammern und ausserdem ist der Sitz und die Rückenlehne aus eine art Schaumstoff. Der Vorteil dieses Bellys wäre das es aus PVC ist und dadurch was widerstandsfähiger sein dürfte und anbauteile wären einfacher zu befestigen.


----------



## Dirtjumper (1. Januar 2019)

Ich dachte mir dass man mit dem e motor kleine Strecken bewältigen kann und mit den Flossen am gewünschten Platz die Position hält. Mit einem boot müsste man jedes mal ankern oder mit dem Motor gegenhalten und gleichzeitig angeln.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Januar 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> Immoment tendiere ich zum Guideline Drifter mit 140Kg Tragkraft, gibt es gerade für 279€ mit Pumpe, Flossen und Klappanker.
> Was für mich ganz wichtig ist, ist die Tatsache dass das Guideline insgesamt 6 Luftkammern hat.
> 
> Das Berkley TEC ripple XCD aus PVS scheint auch nicht schlecht zu sein, kostet 294€ mit einer Fußpumpe und einer Tragkraft von 150Kg+160Kg, Flossen müsste man sich noch dazu kaufen.
> Ich finde aber keinerlei Infos zu Anzahl der Luftkammern und ausserdem ist der Sitz und die Rückenlehne aus eine art Schaumstoff. Der Vorteil dieses Bellys wäre das es aus PVC ist und dadurch was widerstandsfähiger sein dürfte und anbauteile wären einfacher zu befestigen.



Das Berkley XCD habe ich genutzt und finde es eigentlich sehr gut vom Preis Leistungsverhältnis. Aber der Sitz ist eine große Katastrophe.

Ich habe mit meinem elfengleichen Astralkörper nicht lang gebraucht, um den Sitz zu biegen und dann sitzt man mit dem Hintern  nicht mehr trocken.
Aber das kann ich nun wirklich nicht allein dem Sitz anlasten. Ansonsten ist der Rumpf top, eben aus PVC.  Der Schaumstoff im Sitz ist nur schwer wieder trocken zu bekommen und das rein und raus in die Stoffhülle macht auch nicht wirklich Spaß.

Meine Frau wird das Belly nun weiter nutzen und ich werde ihr die Sitzfüllung  aus Styrodur  ersetzen und dann sollte der Fehler behoben sein. Alternativ kann man sich auch den Hochdrucksitz nachkaufen, spart aber dann auch nichts mehr zu den anderen Angeboten, die den gleich mitbringen.

Aber ich war auch bei unangenehmen Wellen auf dem Strelasund und habe mich nie unsicher gefühlt.


Das Guideline wird von vielen Nutzern auch empfohlen, aber ich würde mich immer für ein PVC Boot entscheiden, die Kombi aus Cordura und den dünnen Schläuchen gefällt mir nicht. Meine Frau nutze das kleine Berkley und das hat auch so einen Stoff über dem Schläuchlein, das ist mir zu unsicher und es gibt auch immer wieder Hinweise, das solche Schläuche, wenn auch von anderen Herstellern  nicht gehalten haben.


----------



## trawar (1. Januar 2019)

Es sollte ja auch kein Thema sein an einem PVC Belly einen Spiegel fürn kleinen E Motor nach zu kleben.
Bis zum ende der kommenden Schonzeit werde ich mir Zeit lassen und bis dahin noch recherchieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Januar 2019)

Das ist kein großer Aufwand,  aber wer mit einem E-Motor liebäugelt, dazu die nicht unerhebliche Batterie,  da würde ich ein größeres Belly bevorzugen.


----------



## trawar (1. Januar 2019)

Habe mich mit dem Thema noch nicht auseinander gesetzt und kann da nicht mit reden.


----------



## dreampike (1. Januar 2019)

- BB im Fluss: Man kann mit dem BB wunderbar auf Flüssen fahren und fischen, man sollte nur nicht den Ehrgeiz haben, wieder zurückfahren zu wollen. Das geht am besten zu zweit, dann kann man ein Auto bei der Ausstiegsstelle parken und mit dem anderen zur Einstiegsstelle fahren. 

- BB nur auf kleinen geschützten Gewässern? Schmarrn, ein BB ist gerade im Wind eines der sichersten Wasserfahrzeuge. Ich würde allerdings bei starkem Wind die Einstiegsstelle so wählen, dass man gegen den Wind losfährt, dann ist die Heimfahrt einfacher. Oder so wie im Fluss zu zweit und sich mit dem Wind treiben lassen. Wenn es ganz schlimm wird, kann man auch aussteigen und das BB am Ufer zurücktragen (das geht aber nur bei einem sehr leichten BB).

- Styrodur oder Styropor als Sitz dürfte schwierig werden, das bricht ziemlich schnell. Besser sind aufblasbare Sitzkissen, die sind auch deutlich bequemer.

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## trawar (1. Januar 2019)

Bei der Angel Domäne gibt es gerade das Roy Fishers Fat Drifter Belly Boat für 130€ inkl. Versand.
Das habe ich mir mal bestellt und werde es mir mal anschauen, das soll eine Tragkraft von 170Kg haben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Januar 2019)

Dann gratuliere ich differenziert schon mal, es wäre nett, wenn du uns dann später mal ein paar Maße von dem Belly sein den würdest. Ich würde gern eine Datenbank zusammenstellen, um die Bellys besser vergleichbar zu machen. Ich habe gestern mein neues bekommen, aber noch nichtmal auspacken können.


----------



## Xianeli (1. Januar 2019)

Zum Thema BB und Fließgewässer:

Da gab es doch mal ein Video vom Anglerboard mit Jean. Ein größerer Hammerkopf diente da glaube als Anker und es schien super funktioniert zu haben. Soll nicht heißen das man damit im stärksten Strom angeln kann aber langsamere Fliesgewässer dürften sich damit doch befischen lassen ohne vom Spot zu treiben

Hätte auch gerne eines. Noch schrecken mich die Anschaffungskosten etwas ab. Mal sehen ob ich mich da doch noch durchringen kann


----------



## trawar (1. Januar 2019)

Ja kosten Technich kommt da schon was zusammen aber ein BB für 130€ und wenn auch noch die Traglast stimmt ist Top. Dann kommt noch eine Wathose und Flossen dazu plus der ganze kleinkram. Alles in allem denke ich mal das man mit 500€ klar kommen sollte.


----------



## trawar (2. Januar 2019)

Na super heute ist der Preis wieder hoch auf 250€ das soll mal einer verstehen.


----------



## someuniqname (2. Januar 2019)

Dirtjumper schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich würde mir auch gerne ein Belly zulegen.
> Mir stellt sich allerdings die Frage wo man es überall benutzen darf. Dazu findet man so gut wie keine Infos. Besteht eine Anmeldepflicht für Bellys mit e-Motor? Und wie sieht es auf den kleineren Flüssen aus. Bei uns am letzten
> Main Abschnitt ist das angeln vom Boot erlaubt aber ob das jetzt die kleinen mit einschließt ist mir unklar. Oder ist es generell so dass man sie benutzen darf sobald das angeln vom Boot erlaubt ist.



das sind eigentlich viele fragen:

1. Zählt das BB als Boot? Probleme hier gibt es eigentlich nur wenn es nicht explizit irgendwo steht (Boot ja + BB nein oder Boot nein + BB ja) bzw. es steht Boot 'nein' und du möchtest dein BB als 'Schwimmhilfe' deklarieren.

2. Ist ein Motor generell erlaubt ? Weiterhin soweit ich ich informiert bin, ist in Bayern keine Zulassung nötig bei Verwendung von 'Muskelkraft'. Das kann woanders anders geregelt sein.

3. Elektrisch / Benziner erlaubt ?

4. Gibt es erlaubnisfreie Grenzen (bis XXX PS) für Motoren?

5. Was sagt der Erlaubnisschein zu Boot, BB bzw. gibt es unterschiedliche Scheine für Boot+Ufer ?


Für meinen Gebrauch meines BB in Bayern zähle ich mein BB als Boot. Falls 'Boot verboten' ist, kann das mit einem Anruf geklärt werden oder ich gehe woanders hin.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Januar 2019)

Ein Bellyboot ist eine Schwimmhilfe, kein Boot.

Durch die zunehmende Verwendung von Motoren scheint dieser Status aber nicht unumstritten.
Binnen sind Sportboote ab 3 PS Kennzeichnungspflichtig, das dürfte für für Bellys nicht in Frage kommen, ebenso wie die 5 bzw. 15 PS mit denen Boote führerscheinfrei bewegt werden dürfen.

Was die einzelnen Gewässer betrifft, kann ich dir nicht helfen, da muss man sich mit demjenigen Auseinandersetzen, der den Schein ausgibt.

Und wenn du für dich ein Belly einem Boot gleich setzt, ja was soll man da sagen, außer warum?


----------



## trawar (2. Januar 2019)

Ich muss die Tage auch mal schauen wie es in Holland aussieht.


----------



## Xianeli (2. Januar 2019)

Boote sind beinuns erlaubt. Allerdings nur 20 Anlegestelle die schon ewigkeiten belegt sind. Wäre schön geil wenn man es nutzen dürfte. Damit könnte ich dann mehr als nur 5 % Wasserfläche beangeln

Muss da mal nachhaken. 

Glaube Kaun das es bei mir bei 500 € bleibt  dafür kenne ich mich zu gut


----------



## someuniqname (2. Januar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ein Bellyboot ist eine Schwimmhilfe, kein Boot.



Schon klar. Mal ist es eine Schwimmhilfe, mal eine Wathilfe. Sehen leider nicht alle immer so. Da gibt es in den Tiefen des Netz genug Diskussionen...


----------



## bombe20 (2. Januar 2019)

für interessenten habe ich mal die erwähnten threads mit beiträgen über das guideline drifter rausgesucht, da mir beim lesen auch sofort @Trollwut eingefallen ist.

https://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?threads/bellyboat.301517/
https://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?threads/anfaenger-fragen-zum-bellyboat.315924/#post-4567608
http://www.angeln-mit-stil.de/2015/06/01/bellyboot-damit-wird-der-fisch-bedroht/





ich selbst hadere seit einigen jahren ob belly oder kanu mit großer einstiegsöffnung, um auch mal eins meiner kleinen kinder auf die saale mitzunehmen. das thema schlauchboot habe ich schon fallen gelassen, obwohl ich immer wieder günstige angebote in der nähe sehe. mir fehlt dafür schlicht die zeit, obwohl das fleisch äußerst willig ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Januar 2019)

Wenn in der Gewässerordnung steht, das das angeln vom Boot verboten ist, würde ich persönlich nicht bauernschlau vortragen, es handele sich um eine Schwimmhilfe und deshalb dennoch vom Belly angeln. 

Und über bayerische Auslegungen von Gesetzen und Verordnungen maße  ich mir nicht mal eine Meinung an.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Januar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn in der Gewässerordnung steht, das das angeln vom Boot verboten ist, würde ich persönlich nicht bauernschlau vortragen, es handele sich um eine Schwimmhilfe und deshalb dennoch vom Belly angeln.
> 
> Und über bayerische Auslegungen von Gesetzen und Verordnungen maße  ich mir nicht mal eine Meinung an.



Hallo,


Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn in der Gewässerordnung steht, das das angeln vom Boot verboten ist, würde ich persönlich nicht bauernschlau vortragen, es handele sich um eine Schwimmhilfe und deshalb dennoch vom Belly angeln.



Hallo,

würde ich auch nicht tun, zumal es eine verbindliche Definition des Wortes Boot nicht gibt. Zieht man Wikipedia heran, haut das mit "Schwimmhilfe" beim Belly-Boot auch nicht hin, außerdem hat das Belly als "Nachname" ja den Begriff Boot.
Hat nichts mit den bayerischen Auslegungen zu tun, aber die Gewässer, welche ich kenne, auf denen Bootfahren verboten ist, da darf man auch ncht mit dem Belly drauf.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Januar 2019)

Moin Lajos, 

Wikipedia ist aber auch nicht die entsprechende Quelle, die eine rechtliche Einordnung  liefern kann.  

Wenn man sich den Gesetzestext der Binnenschiffahrtsstraßen-Ordnung mal ansieht und hier insbesondere die Definitionen bemüht, die ja zur Formulierung Rechtes erforderlich sind,  so stellt man fest, daß die dort vorhandenen Definitionen für ein Bellyboat in der ursprünglichen auSprengung nicht zutrafen. Mit der Nutzung von Rudern oder Motoren mag sich das ändern, aber solange du mit flossen paddelst ist es zumindest erst mal kein Boot.  

Aber das hat mit der Frage welches Belly ist das richtige auch nichts zu tun.


----------



## trawar (3. Januar 2019)

Eigentlich ist der Titel auch nicht ganz mit dem Grundgedanken passend, es sollte Ursprünglich um eine art Datensammlung gehen.
Basierend auf den Erfahrungen der letzten Tage, kann ich für mich die Bellies in 2 Lager aufteilen.

Das erste wären die Bellies mit Cordura Nylongewebe Ummantelung wo die Tubes austauschbar sind und diese sollen aus einem Schwimmflügel ähnlichen Material sein. Also relativ emfindlich. Wie z.B. Roy Fishers Fat Drfiter oder Guideline Drifter die Preislich beide irgendwo um die 250€ liegen. Diese können unter umständen auch ein PVC Boden haben wie z.B das Outcast Fish Cat 4 LCS

Das zweite Lager wären die Bellies aus PVC, das klassische Schlauchboot material mit einer Stärke von 0,9mm.
Diese sind wiederum weitaus Widerstandsfähiger aber preislich dem entsprechend teurer.
Das Berkley TEC Ripple XCD liegt bei 300€ aufwärts jenach Händler und wäre meiner Meinung nach die Einstiegsklasse, wie bei sovielem sind nach oben hin schon fast keine Grenzen mehr gesetzt. Einige andere ums nur zu nennen wären z.B. das Savage Gear High Rider 170, Zeck Belly Cat oder Bellies von 12BB. Diese Liegen aber Preislich wieder eine ecke höher und fangen irgendwo bei 400€ aufwärts an.

Worauf sollte man achten?
Anzahl der Luftkammern, Material, Tragkraft.
Lasst euch nicht von Goodies blenden die dabei sind, klar kosten diese Geld aber was bringt das einem wenn das Belly trotzdem zu nichts zu gebrauchen ist.

Das sind so die groben Erfahrungen die ich in den letzten Tagen gemacht habe.

Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Januar 2019)

Hier mal ein Vorschlag welche Daten meiner Meinung nach interessant wären. Editiert


----------



## dreampike (3. Januar 2019)

Die Liste wäre ergänzbar um
x Ruder?
x Verstellbare Raste für die Füße? (sonst wird das mit dem Rudern etwas seltsam)
x Heckspiegel für Motor?
x Tragkraft?
x Zubehör anschweißbar?
x Mit/ ohne Schlauch?
x Ventiltyp?
x Anzahl der Luftkammern
x Verarbeitung
x Typische Mängel
x Einsatzbereiche
...


----------



## dreampike (3. Januar 2019)

Zum Thema Empfindlichkeit der Cordura-& Schlauchmodelle vs. 0,9mm PVC-Modelle. Ja, das wirkt natürlich nicht so widerstandsfähig. Aber wozu brauche ich eine solch starkes Material beim BB-Fahren? Mir ist in 25 Jahren mit meinem Leicht-BB keine Situation widerfahren, die ein so starkes Material gebraucht hätte. Die Unterseite meines BBs schaut ziemlich verschrammt aus, da gab es durchaus Kontakte mit spitzen Steinen, fiesen Holzpfählen, Stacheldrähten, 6/0 Haken usw. Davon hat es aber kein einziger Kontakt geschafft, die Hülle zu durchdringen und den Schlauch zu verletzen. Was soll bei so langsamem Tempo passieren, dass ich eine dicke Panzerung brauche? Die dicken Dinger haben sicherlich ihre Berechtigung, wenn ich oft auf Waller fischen möchte und Gerät mit einem halben Zentner Gewicht mitschleppen möchte. 
Wolfgang


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Januar 2019)

Danke für deinen Beitrag, die Tragkraft habe ich tatsächlich vergessen, dabei war diese Angabe, die oft nicht einheitlichen Regeln folgend ausgewiesen wird, sogar der Stein des Anstoßes.

Die Luftkammern werde ich auch einfügen, die verstellbaren rasten habe ich bei bisher keinem Belly gesehen. Da gibt es höchstens einen Riemen zwischen den beiden Schwimmkörpern, aber der ist mit Flossen kaum nutzbar.

Die Frage, ob Zubehör geklebt werden kann, oder ob das Belly mit oder ohne Schlauch ist,ergibt sich automatisch aus der Materialwahl. Dies trifft auch auf die Ventilwahl zu, da die PVC Bellys wohl alle mit Schlauchbootventilen ausgestattet sind. Ob Ruder oder ein Motorspiegel zu dem Angebot gehören hätte ich unter Sonstiges gefasst.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Januar 2019)

Wolfgang, suche mal nach Belly boot geplatzt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Januar 2019)

Da ja einige Leute gerade ein Belly suchen, mir ist diese Anzeige hier aufgefallen.


----------



## Dirtjumper (5. Januar 2019)

Also ich persönlich würde nicht vom Belly Angeln wenn das Bootsangeln untersagt ist.
Es ist ja quasi die selbe Angelei die man dann ausführt.
Ich mach jetzt den sbf und werde mir ein Schlauchboot holen da ich an den Flüssen
wohne. Hab eigentlich mehr Bock auf ein Belly gehabt weils einfach total praktisch ist.
Macht aber hier bei uns nur wenig Sinn.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Januar 2019)

Heute mit dem neuen Belly raus gewesen. Es ist sperrig und braucht noch ein paar Räder um auch an Land alleine vernünftig bewegt werden zu können, aber auf dem Wasser der Hit. Trockener Hintern, trockener Platz hinter dem Sitz und Rudern erweitert den Aktionsradius erheblich.


----------



## Trollwut (7. Januar 2019)

Freut mich, dass man noch an mich denkt 
Ich bin nach wie vor viel mit dem Belly unterwegs, auch auf Flüssen.



allegoric schrieb:


> Du kannst vergessen, mit dem Belly im Strom zu angeln. Egal wie niedrig die Stromgeschwindigkeit ist, du wirst es nicht schaffen, dagegen anzupaddeln. Dann lieber ein kleines Schlauchboot mit nem Benziner dran (min 8PS). Da haste für nen Fluss immer mehr davon!



Die Aussage ist, pardon, kompletter Humbug.
Selbst wenn ich alleine bin, ziehe ich das Belly in vielen Situationen auch auf dem Fluss dem "normalen" Boot vor.
Im verlinkten Video sieht man da auch einigermaßen die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1921574241223480
			




Meistens fische ich im Fluss so, dass ich mich treiben lasse, werfe und an Stellen an denen ich Bisse bekomme entweder einen Anker werfe, oder ans Ufer paddle und mich dann quasi im Belly sitzend mit den Füßen verankere. 

Zurück zum Einstiegspunkt gehts dann "laufend" - ich sitze also im Belly und "laufe" am Ufer im Wasser entlang, drücke mich also schlicht einfach mit den Füßen von den Steinen ab. Klar, dauert recht lang, ist aber nicht anstrengend und man kann parallel dazu angeln. Habe dadurch diesen Herbst sehr viele Zander gefangen, die ich eben zufällig in der Dämmerung beim zurücklaufen an der Steinpackung abgepasst habe.
Trotzdem muss man selbstverständlich sinnvoll mit der Strömung agieren - also z.b. Rückströmungen nutzen

Auch Freunde, die gleichzeitig mit dem Boot auf dem Fluss unterwegs sind, während ich im Belly hocke mussten unumwunden zugeben, dass wir mit dem belly deutliche Vorteile haben - die Richtungskorrektur und ultra schnelle Platzänderung im Vergleich zum Boot sei beispielsweise genannt. Nachteil ist, ganz klar, Schleppen gegen die Strömung z.b. ist mit dem belly quasi nicht möglich.

Zum Thema aufpumpen:
Ich füll mein Guideline Drifter zuhause fast komplett mit dem Kompressor, steck das Ding dann so in den Kofferraum (VW passat kombi) und fülle dann direkt am Wasser nur nochmal drei, vier Pumpenhübe Luft nach, bis die Kammern komplett voll sind.

Vom Auto zum Wasser trag ich mein Belly immer komplett "aufgebaut" - heißt da liegt dann Anker, köder, Rute, Getränke, flossen, etc. drin, dann kommt das teil auf ich schätze mal rund 30kg. Ich muss aber nirgends weit laufen.

Die Tragkraft vom Drifter liegt meines Érmessens nach über der Herstellerangabe. Ich wiege mittlerweile 113kg, dazu kommt dann noch das ganze Gerümpel (Viel bei mir), was man mitschleppt. Die Lage im Wasser ist auf dem Bild denke ich ganz gut ersichtlich.


----------



## Björn Hartmann (12. März 2019)

Ich kann das Black Viking empfehlen, hat eine sehr gute Verarbeitung, 1,2mm dickes Material und ist sehr praktisch aufgebaut. Hinten in der Rückenlehne sind Ruten Halter, in die ich auch immer meinen Kescher rein stecke. Große Taschen und man hat gegenüber allen anderen Bellys eine super Beinfreiheit.
Kannst ja mal schauen Www.blackviking-belly.de


----------



## A.Schmidt (13. März 2019)

Guten Tag,
Auch ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem neuen 
Eig. Kommen für mich nur drei in frage

1. Savage Gear high Rider 170
Das Ding ist aktuell unter 400€zu finden

2. CAT Belly von Carsten Zeck 
 Ca 480€ aber mit Mega viel Zubehör 
Z.b Ruten-und echohalter und der Spiegel für nen Motor auch dabei

Leider habe ich in Foren und anderen Quellen gelesen das es öfter Probleme gibt mit der Qualität der Kammern 

3 Black viking mit 540€ glaube ich das Teuerste 
Aber ganze 1,2mm pvc


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. März 2019)

Das 1.2mm PVC ist in erster Linie schwerer, es ist ja nicht so, dass die dünneren  PVC Bellys alle Nase lang kaputt gehen.

Das Savage Gear würde ich nicht nehmen, da der Hochdruckboden fester Bestandteil des Bootes ist und dieser ist auch schon mal defekt gewesen. Dann lässt er sich eventuell schlecht reparieren und nur mit großem Aufwand tauschen. Das Zeck wird allgemein nicht schlecht bewertet, von den Kammern habe ich gehört, wurde aber wohl anstandslos umgetauscht. 

Schau dir mal das Grauvell 170 an, das bekommt man auch für 400 euro.


----------



## trawar (13. März 2019)

Wenn es etwas preiswerter sein darf, dann kann ich euch das Berkley TEC Ripple XCD emfehlen.
Das einzige was da wiederum gemacht werden muss ist das der Schaumstoff des Sitzes getauscht werden sollte.
Dieser gibt wohl mit der Zeit nach und man hängt was durch, dafür kriegt man das Belly aber auch schon für 290€.
Ich war bis jetzt  2 mal damit auf dem wasser und ich wiege mittlerweile fast 110Kg mit Tackle, Essen und Trinken saß ich immer noch trocken und das PVC Material fühlt sich quasi auch unverwüstlich an.


----------



## A.Schmidt (13. März 2019)

Grauvell 170 hatte ich garnicht auf dem Schirm 
Sieht ganz solide aus 

Barkley ist nicht so meine Marke 

Ah Meno wieso ist das immer nur so schwierig 


Leider ist das Zeck bis frühestens Anfang Mai nicht lieferbar 

Das Zeck ist durch das Zubehör sehr interessant


----------



## A.Schmidt (13. März 2019)

So bevor ich mich noch wahnsinnig mache 
Werde ich jetzt das Black Viking mir holen 

Rein Optisch gefällt mir das am besten 
Das einzige ist echt das Gewicht 
Aber naja ein Minuspunkt mit dem ich leben kann


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. März 2019)

Das 1,70er?


----------



## A.Schmidt (13. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Das 1,70er?



Ja das 170 mit Paddeln

https://www.blackviking-belly.de/product-page/black-viking-premium-mit-paddel


----------



## A.Schmidt (16. März 2019)

Da ist das Prachtstück 
Jetzt nur noch paar Anbauteile von Railblaza besorgen und auf gehts


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. März 2019)

Gratuliere , schönes Belly. Viel Freude damit.


----------



## ragbar (17. März 2019)

Geiles Teil,gute Entscheidung.


----------



## Michael_05er (16. April 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> Wenn es etwas preiswerter sein darf, dann kann ich euch das Berkley TEC Ripple XCD emfehlen.


Ich häng mich mal hier in den Thread mit rein. Ich denke, bei mir läuft es in den nächsten Monaten auf das Berkley TEC hinaus. Ist mein erstes Belly und ich befasse mich erst seit kurzem (aber durchaus intensiv) mit dem Gedanken an so eine Anschaffung. Haupt-Ziel ist ein Einsatz im Dänemark-Urlaub im September. Alles was vorher kommt wäre ein Bonus. Danach auch auf den Altrhein bei mir um die Ecke. Ich hab auch erst mit einem Drifter geliebäugelt, dann aber doch (gedanklich) den Schritt weiter gemacht. Hauptvorteile wären für mich die Verfügbarkeit bei meinem Lieblings-Angelladen (ist schon gut, da einen Ansprechpartner zu haben) und das PVC. Ich rechne damit, dass ich eher Kurzeinsätze fahre und mit dem PVC Reinigung und Trocknung deutlich schneller hinbekomme als mit dem Stoff.
Die Vielzahl der Anbaumöglichkeiten mit Klebeteilen fasziniert mich auch und macht einen guten Eindruck. Einen E-Motor hab ich schon daheim, und auch sonst könnte ich es nach und nach aufrödeln. Im Endeffekt kommt es dann vielleicht nicht (oder nicht viel) günstiger als z.B. ein Zeck, aber ich kann es halt nach und nach zusammensparen statt über 500 Öcken auf einen Rutsch rauszuhauen. Meine Frau freut sich auch, wenn sie direkt Geburtstags- und Weihnachtswünsche für die nächsten Jahre hat


----------



## Trollwut (16. April 2019)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich rechne damit, dass ich eher Kurzeinsätze fahre und mit dem PVC Reinigung und Trocknung deutlich schneller hinbekomme als mit dem Stoff.



Ich hab mein Drifter bisher noch nie sauber gemacht 
Hab an der Garagendecke zwei stabile Haken angebracht, da hänge ich das Ding nach Gebrauch komplett aufgepumpt hin. Trocknet relativ schnell komplett, tropft aber nicht und Thema Dreckflecken - die hast du zwangsläufig jedes Mal nach dem Angeln. Willst du das Ding jedes Mal putzen?


----------



## Michael_05er (16. April 2019)

Wahrscheinlich nicht 
Eine ähnliche Aufhängung hab ich auch geplant. Ich werde es mir im Laden anschauen und dann entscheiden.


----------

